# Replacing my sub



## Cougar (Mar 15, 2008)

I currently have an Axiom EP600. I have had it for a couple years and I was thinking of replacing it. Anyone have some suggestions on what I could could sell this bad boy for and what would be a better option. Would it be worth keeping an adding another sub to the mix?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Cougar. Did you ever think about getting a twin to your 600. That is a pretty sweet sub and if you are happy with it you might just want two of those bad boys. You could also build your own and there are people here that can help you with that if you give more info such as room size and any limitations in enclosure size you might have. But that Axiom looks nice and from reviews I have read 2 of them would be awesome.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



Cougar said:


> I currently have an Axiom EP600. I have had it for a couple years and I was thinking of replacing it.


Why do you want to replace it??? ...just upgraditis or is not performing right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Cougar (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know in particular. I am just toying around with it the idea. Considering I just bought a HSU MBM to add to my setup, I am not sure I can afford to upgrade more. Mostly just upgraditis I guess.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Cougar said:


> Mostly just upgraditis I guess.


I knew it :bigsmile:

Believe it or not ...two subs works better than one. Try to set them up properly and you'll be surprised.

I'm using one in the front and another in the back (near the seats), and they fill the room with a lot of bass :yes:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Ryan. Yes, 2 co-located subs will give you enough extra head-room to make you smile. That extra "oomph" is a lot of fun. Have fun, Dennis


----------

